# Light socket sizing?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

What is the nameof the light socket sizng for those night lights with the photo cells to turn them on when it's dark? That is what I have for my mini tank.

I was looking here for some LED bulbs with the socket base already but was not sure of what base it is as they use some 'E' number (i.e E27) .

http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.907~search.led bulb

Thanks in advance


----------

